
VS Code Development Using Docker Containers on Remote Host - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/VS-Code-Development-Remote-Host-Docker/
======
TechBro8615
I’ve gotten close to getting this to work. I do remote development on an SSH
box using remote SSH, and I want intellisense to use containers running on
that host while I edit files on the host.

I’ve done everything in this blog post, but the problem is “open folder in
docker container” is only an option from my local workspace. I cannot do it
from the SSH workspace. So the code that gets mounted is the code from my
local machine, not the remote machine.

~~~
Wingy
Do you also do all of your dev in Remote - SSH? I haven’t found anyone that
does that besides me.

~~~
mattmar96
[https://tilt.dev/](https://tilt.dev/)

We recently got this setup running company wide. It is a headache to iron out
all the kinks, but the reproducibility is great.

Essentially each developer has their own Kubernetes cluster in the cloud. As
you develop your code is r-sync'd across to the pod running the relevant
compiler/server/etc.

Again, a bit of a pain to get running but really powerful once its setup. We
now have near carbon-copy deployments across prod, dev, local development, and
(soon) even the CI.

(I don't work for Tilt, just a fan of their product and vision)

